# Really strange head on bump



## calee_2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey all,

I found a strange bump on my male long haired GSD tonight. I will be taking him back into the vet (as we were just there for vaccinations a couple days ago) to get this checked out. Just wondering if anyone has seen anything like this before? The head on the bump just has a really strange appearance like the back of a bug or something, although it doesn't feel like a tick. The surrounding area also has a lot of yellow disharge or flaky-ness which makes me think fungal/bacterial from what I've read, although it doesn't look like anything I've seen online. I feed Taste of the Wild so it shouldn't be skin allergies. We hike in the Delaware woods frequently so lots of opportunity to pick up strange things. The bump is really soft too which seems weird. Thanks ahead of time.

Chris


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Could be a cysty pimply thing, it would be nice for the vet to squeeze it, put some on glass and check it out - good that you are taking him in to have it checked. 

I found a horrific thing on one of my older dogs, right after she'd had her tooth pulled - so she'd just been under anesthesia, but it was not like anything my vet had seen either, and it was removed and sent out for biopsy. It wasn't anything bad at all - but it looked like a monster. You never know with lumps and bumps! Good luck, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I once found a wee bump on Stella, ran to the vet...it was a pimple. OMG, did they ever tease me about that for years..

PS, I was not charged for a visit..


----------



## calee_2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and welcomes! Sorry this update is a week late! So, I took my male to the vet the day after my post and paid $52 to learn that male dogs have nipples...:hammer: :headbang: Yeah that's gotta be some kind of record or something. An admin should make this a sticky and broadcast my embarrassment for all to learn from! :blush: The strange head on the bump just turned out to be pigment from his skin, figures. No buried tics or masses here just a nipple. 

In all fairness I asked the vet if it could be a nipple because on the way over I was thinking to my self, wait a minute.. male dogs probably have nipples too... the things we do for the fur-babies we love!! After the nipple fiasco of 2015, my vet berated me for feeding Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild and informed me to use purina products..:shocked: so needless to say its time to find a new vet anyway!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha priceless!!! Don't worry my boyfriend was sure they were cancer at first, he was very concerned which was sweet, he didn't believe me that they were nipples so he googled it! (And for the record he is a VERY VERY SMART MAN) So it's probably more common that we think that people get confused lol. But still very funny! You are such an awesome puppy parent for worrying !


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you! You just helped start my day with a smile! I read a couple of weeks ago about a guy thought they were embedded ticks too and tried for 3 days to peel them off. Poor dog!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, too funny! Glad it turned out okay! Pimples and nipples..just like us!




calee_2 said:


> Thanks for the replies and welcomes! Sorry this update is a week late! So, I took my male to the vet the day after my post and paid $52 to learn that male dogs have nipples...:hammer: :headbang: Yeah that's gotta be some kind of record or something. An admin should make this a sticky and broadcast my embarrassment for all to learn from! :blush: The strange head on the bump just turned out to be pigment from his skin, figures. No buried tics or masses here just a nipple.
> 
> In all fairness I asked the vet if it could be a nipple because on the way over I was thinking to my self, wait a minute.. male dogs probably have nipples too... the things we do for the fur-babies we love!! After the nipple fiasco of 2015, my vet berated me for feeding Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild and informed me to use purina products..:shocked: so needless to say its time to find a new vet anyway!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I took fiona to the vet to find out the weird thing on her tummy was her belly button. I told the vet that I was an over concerned helicopter mom. He laughed and said that is better than being neglectful.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Cheyanna said:


> I took fiona to the vet to find out the weird thing on her tummy was her belly button. I told the vet that I was an over concerned helicopter mom. He laughed and said that is better than being neglectful.


Cheyanna they have belly buttons?!!! Uh yeah I would have done the same!


----------



## adominguez (Mar 3, 2010)

I too had found a bump on her back, but it was a pimple, or so the vet called it "fat" since she was a little overweight. I do have another dog, pitbull mix who has a bump on her head, which still looks the same since I rescued her as a puppy. I also think its a pimple of some sort.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> I took fiona to the vet to find out the weird thing on her tummy was her belly button. I told the vet that I was an over concerned helicopter mom. He laughed and said that is better than being neglectful.


I just spent the last five minutes trying to find my dog's belly button. I mean... It makes sense that they'd have them, but it's like trying to find saskewatch.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't feel too bad about it. 

Once when I was at the vet, I was listening while the techs were taking blood from my dog, and the vet was telling the client in the next room that it was not a tick, it was a teet. The poor dog -- the guy was trying to, uhm, get rid of the tick.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I know a lot of vets don't like blue buffalo because it can give a lot of dogs diarrhea. But I couldn't imagine lecturing someone if their dog was doing fine on it.

And belly button? Yes theoretically, but are you sure it's not a hiatal hernia?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Or, umbilical hernia.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ha! I thought it said it was on his head so never thought nipple! :rofl:


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

$52 charged to tell you it was a nipple? The vet actually charged you?

Wow, you need to change vets!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

selzer said:


> Or, umbilical hernia.


Yes that's what I meant haha. So sorry was just discussing hiatal hernias with my mom because she has one, I have one, now my pom has just been diagnosed with one, so it was on the mind. Definitely won't be feeling a hiatal hernia through the abdominal wall.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> $52 charged to tell you it was a nipple? The vet actually charged you?
> 
> Wow, you need to change vets!


That's what I thought!! If I would of been the technician that triaged this, I would of gone back to the doctor and said "can I PLEASE tell this gentleman it's a nipple and just send him home?" Lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, back many, many years ago, my parents supported the family running a TV repair shop. Neither had high school at the time. Mom did the customer service, ordering, kept the books, and dad did the repairs. 

Sometimes someone would call him out and he would get there and plug in the set. He wouldn't want to charge them, and I was four when they closed it down, so I don't know if he did or not, but he had a van, and had to drive over, and could have been spending that time working on someone else's TV. And he had a bunch of kids to feed too. 

The vet has overhead. If the vet looked at the dog, and there was a tech, and a receptionist, and an appointment was made, then the vet deserves to be paid. Sometimes they will wave you out without a charge, and in my opinion, those are grace, nice when it happens, but it shouldn't be expected.


----------



## Zombiepanda2007 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi there, I also found a lump on the left side under his ear on my 3 year old long hair German Shepherd mix. It looks like a white looking tick, but it isn't a tick. I'm worried and made an appointment to the Vet to be checked out. He eats Blue Basics grain free dry dog food. I hope it isn't anything serious.


----------

